# More Skulls!!



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a few skulls I have done in the last month. I even put a few of them on some nifty bases.

First one is an old coyote with very worn down teeth.









Second is a Beaver.









A few on display.









And a 3x4 mulie.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job! I really like the beaver mount!

Are you using beetles?

sawsman


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

No not right now, but I like the idea of using beatles to clean skulls. I just dont do enough of them right now to justify having a colony, and trying to keep them alive. Maybe one day though, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, me too. Dont do enough of them but I enjoy it.

Here's a buck I did last year for my brother. I macerated the skull.

















sawsman


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice sawsman, that looks great. I dont know what it is about cleaning them, but I do 
enjoy it as well. My wife thinks im a little crazy, but as long as I keep it out in the shop 
she is fine with it. Once they are done she lets me bring em inside, so its a good trade off.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wish my wife was okay with it. For some weird reason she dosent like the smell of rotting flesh in the garage.... :shock: 

sawsman


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ya the maceration definitly stinks. I have a detached gaurage that is all mine. She parks under the car port, so she does not know the half of what kind of dead things are out there.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a skull that is stripped but it needs to be bleached. What do you guys recommend, and what would you charge to bleach it for me? Any help would be appreciated, sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

lucky duck,

When you say that it has been "stripped", what exactly do you mean? Are there still pieces of meat and stuff attached? Is all of the brain matter removed? There is another step or two before the "bleaching" step. You need to make sure that ALL of the meat and tissue is gone by either power washing it or macerating it(soaking in warm water), then you can proceed to the degreasing step. If you dont degrease the bone it will turn out yellow or it will yellow over time....

Whitening(bleaching) and sealing are the final steps.

sawsman


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well said sawsman, degreasing the skull is the most important step in the whole process. If not properly degreased skulls will start turning yellow over time. Lucky duck, what kind of skull do you have, and also like sawsman asked, is there still any sort of brain, meat or tissue attatched. You want to get rid of all the meat and fat, this will help the degreasing process be a little easier.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have boiled the skull(deer) and I think I have gotten all of the meat off and and all of the brain material has been removed. It is still off color and it may need to be degreased?[attachment=0:1xiw4mu0]Jaken 01222009.jpg[/attachment:1xiw4mu0]


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lucky duck

It looks like you did a good job of getting everything cleaned off. But yes it definitly
needs to be degreased now, some deer are tougher than others, the deer that I
have done took a couple weeks each, to completly degrease.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

SomeGuy01 said:


> Lucky duck
> 
> It looks like you did a good job of getting everything cleaned off. But yes it definitly
> needs to be degreased now, some deer are tougher than others, the deer that I
> have done took a couple weeks each, to completly degrease.


What is your step in degreasing?

Edit:

Forgot to add nice Job!


----------

